# CPU 315 2DP Passwort für lesen und schreiben



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2006)

Hallo !
Ich habe in meiner Anlage eine SPS S7 CPU 315 2DP. Das Programm wurde von einer Fremdfirma geschrieben und mit Passwort für lesen und schreiben versehen (unter Hardware gibt solche Einstellung). Die Firma gibt es leider nicht aber ich muss eine CP in die SPS stecken.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das Passwort umgehen kann ?
(ich habe versucht direkt die MMC in PG zu stecken und auslesen...geht nicht)


----------



## MatMer (17 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
es gibt Tools dafür um diesen Bausteinschutz zu umgehen, such mal hier im Forum nach KnowHow Schutz oder so ähnlich, oder google mal.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Februar 2006)

Einfach mal Folgendes versuchen:
Neue Hardwarekonfig anlegen, die dem Sollzustand entspricht und kein Passwort (oder ein dann bekanntes) enthält. Diese dann runterspielen versuchen. Ich habe schon CPUs gesehen, die das aktzeptieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Februar 2006)

*Erfahrener Benutzer*

Hallo,
wenn Du die MMC Karte noch nicht überschrieben hast, dann kann Dir geholfen werden: info@rothenbacher-gmbh.de


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2008)

*Passwort*

Hallo,

ist zwar uralt das Thema, aber ich habe da ne Möglichkeit das Passwort rauszufinden (auch ohne MMC)

André


----------



## marlob (11 Januar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist zwar uralt das Thema, aber ich habe da ne Möglichkeit das Passwort rauszufinden (auch ohne MMC)
> 
> André


Und warum sagst du uns nicht gleich wie es gehen soll, oder muss man da erst eins der innovativen SPS-Tools für kaufen


----------



## Ralle (11 Januar 2008)

@sc
Ist mir völlig wurscht, das hier ist ein Forum.
Wenn du was weißt, dann sag es, wenn du Geld verdienen willst, dann mach einen Thread bei Werbung auf. 
Und nein, ich meine nicht deine tolle Signatur.
Ende der Durchsage, von meiner Seite!


----------



## godi (11 Januar 2008)

Oder man sucht in google nach Download Programme installiert ein dort genanntes und befragt dieses nach solchen Programmen.
Natürlich nur für Private Zwecke falls das man bei seiner Haus SPS das Passwort vergessen hat!


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist zwar uralt das Thema, aber ich habe da ne Möglichkeit das Passwort rauszufinden (auch ohne MMC)
> 
> André



Ah und wie passt das zu der Aussage(?):



sps-concept schrieb:


> ja vielleicht schon, aber soll ich hier Glückwünsche aussprechen? Wer schon Passwörter knackt kann das für sich behalten.
> 
> MfG
> André



Meinung geändert?


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2008)

*Vergleich*

zotos du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Ich habe eine Möglichkeit. Wie war das mit dem Werkzeug und dem Einsetzen? Ich habe auch eine Flex, aber knacke damit keine Tresore.

André


----------



## Dotzi (11 Januar 2008)

Mit einer Flex kann man auch sinnvolle Sachen anstellen. Wie ist das bei deinem Tool?


----------



## sps-concept (11 Januar 2008)

*Tool*

ich habe geschrieben ich habe eine Möglichkeit und nicht "ich habe ein Tool dafür geschrieben".

wieso warten hier einige Leute nur immer darauf dass ich was im Forum schreibe um dann auf mir rumzureiten??????


----------



## godi (11 Januar 2008)

Eure Diskusionen sind echt immer zum Totlachen!


----------



## Dotzi (11 Januar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ich habe geschrieben ich habe eine Möglichkeit und nicht "ich habe ein Tool dafür geschrieben".
> 
> wieso warten hier einige Leute nur immer darauf dass ich was im Forum schreibe um dann auf mir rumzureiten??????


 
Wenn du eine Möglichkeit hast, dann teil sie uns doch mit. Wenn du das nicht willst, dann sag uns nicht, dass du eine Möglichkeit hast.

Es ist so unproduktiv.


----------



## zotos (11 Januar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> zotos du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Ich habe eine Möglichkeit. Wie war das mit dem Werkzeug und dem Einsetzen? Ich habe auch eine Flex, aber knacke damit keine Tresore.
> 
> André



Ja schon klar... und Waffen töten keine Menschen sondern der Mensch der sie Benutzt.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo André,

nach der regen Beteiligung bei 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=111101#post111101

nicht nur von Dir (hab mal eben Deinen Beitrag rausgesucht) fand das auch nicht gerade den Beifall von mir, nur zu lesen: "ich weiß wie ...", und dafür nen uralten Thread hervorzuzerren ...

möglicherweise hätte niemand was gesagt, wenn Du das etwas geschickter in den aktuellen Thread (siehe ebendiesen oben gegebenen Link) eingeflochten hättest?

na, ja, wie auch immer, die Danke in diesen Thread im Sinne von Zustimmung verteile ich jetzt gerade etwas widerwillig, weil es mir eigentlich eher fern liegt, Stellung gegen jemanden/etwas zu beziehen. Leider komm ich gerade einfach nicht umhin, auch mich dahingehend dazu zu äußern, dass auch mich dieser getadelte Beitrag geärgert hat.

Mein Vorschlag: vergeben, vergessen, wieder konstruktiv weitermachen (damit meine ich alle Seiten)? :s12:


----------



## OHGN (11 Januar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> ich habe geschrieben ich habe eine Möglichkeit und nicht "ich habe ein Tool dafür geschrieben".
> 
> wieso warten hier einige Leute nur immer darauf dass ich was im Forum schreibe um dann auf mir rumzureiten??????


Direkt warten wird hier sicherlich keiner auf Dich. 
Allerdings lädt Dein Verhalten hier auch ein bischen zum Lästern ein.

Hier gab es doch vor Kurzem einen Thread, in dem es um den Passwortschutz ging. Dein Beitrag dazu lautete sinngemäß:

```
"Ich weiß wie es geht aber ich sage es nicht,  Ätsch Ätsch"
```

Diesen Beitrag hättest Du Dir sparen können, genauso wie das sinnlose Hervorholen dieses alten Threads.


----------



## mst (11 Januar 2008)

Ich versteh nicht warum eine CPU mit einem Passwort versehen wird oder Bausteine geschützt werden. Selbst wenn ich ein Prog. Auslesen kann – was hilfts? Bevor ich mich ohne Symbolik durchkämpfe schreib ichs neu – und wenn es mir zu blöd ist darf ich den Auftrag nicht annehmen.

Ich weis nicht - es kochen alle nur mit Wasser und keiner kann eine eierlegende Vollmilchsau erfinden!!!

Nicht einmal zum Schutz der Anlage versehe ich sie mit einem Passwort – ich habe einen Abzug von der Anlage und damit kann ich immer wieder alles herstellen bzw. beweisen dass jemand dabei herum gespielt hat.

mfg mst


----------



## gw-tuning (20 August 2013)

*SPS Passwort*



sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist zwar uralt das Thema, aber ich habe da ne Möglichkeit das Passwort rauszufinden (auch ohne MMC)
> 
> André



-----------

Ich benötige bei einem Kunden auch Hilfe, der Anlagenhersteller ist Insolvent, und wir kommen an keine Daten mehr ran. Nur jetzt sind wir beauftragt worden die Anlage zu erweitern, was aber nicht funktioniert, da wir das nötige Passwort nicht haben. In den Unterlagen ist auch kein Passwort vermerkt oder notiert. So und im Tread beschrieben, ht SPS-Concept eine lösung dafür. Vielleicht kann er mir dabei helfen.

Danke


----------



## Sam075 (20 August 2013)

Flex ist nur ein Hersteller, es muss Winkelschleifer heissen!


----------



## sps-concept (20 August 2013)

Hallo,

das war wahrscheinlich etwas irreführend geschrieben. Ich habe "damals" Tests gemacht ob der Passwortschutz wirklich sicher ist und dabei eine Lücke entdeckt. Mit dem Beitrag wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen dass es nicht zu 100% sicher ist. Der eine oder andere wird sich ja darauf verlassen haben... Eine Dienstlesistung hierfür wird *nicht* angeboten.

Gibt es ein Offlineprogramm? Hat die CPU eine MMC?

André


----------



## gw-tuning (21 August 2013)

Habe nun die Techn.Möglichkeit das Passwort herauszufinden und dieses auch dem Kunden mitzuteilen. Wer in der Sache hilfe braucht, kann mich gerne Anschreiben. 

Vorraussetzung ist aber:

Die Anlage befindet sich in Ihrem Besitz, es liegen keinerlei Ansprüche der Erstellerfirmen mehr vor.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## gw-tuning (24 August 2013)

Hab es hinbekommen, super... selbst siemens wollte nicht helfen, aber das ging auch ohne. Also wer hilfe braucht, kann sich gerne an mich wenden. Unsere Firma hilft im gegensatz zu Siemens. Danke an alle. Gruss


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 August 2013)

gw-tuning schrieb:


> Also wer hilfe braucht, kann sich gerne an mich wenden. Unsere Firma hilft im gegensatz zu Siemens. Danke an alle. Gruss



Was kostet das denn bei dir?


----------



## gw-tuning (24 August 2013)

Gerne können wir ein Angebot unterbreiten. Ich bitte aber um Verständnis das ich hier keine Summe eintrage. Ich kann nur sagen das es unter 1000euro netto liegt. Incl. Rechnung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 August 2013)

Ich machs für ein Bierchen ;-)
Das entspricht ungefähr dem Aufwand das rauszufinden wo und wie das Passwort abgespeichert wird.


----------



## 190B (24 August 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist mir völlig wurscht, das hier ist ein Forum.
> Wenn du was weißt, dann sag es, wenn du Geld verdienen willst, dann mach einen Thread bei Werbung auf.



Hallo gw-tuning,

das Zitat von Ralle bezieht sich zwar nicht auf Dich, kann aber sinngemäß von meiner Seite auf Dich angewandt werden...


----------



## gw-tuning (24 August 2013)

Ist ok, wenn du das machst, da sag ich ja nichts gegen. Aber wir müssen das so machen. Das wo ist einfach das wie auch, aber den Binärcode zu entschlüsseln ist nicht das einfache. Doch als Firma muss es offizielle wege gehen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 August 2013)

Das Passwort hat nur max. 8 Zeichen, und wenn man weiß wo es in der Datei steckt probiert man einfach ein paar Buchstaben aus und guckt was hinten rauskommt.
Glaub wie das funktioniert findet man sogar hier im Forum.


----------



## gw-tuning (24 August 2013)

Na ja im Prinzip hast du recht, doch nur ausprobieren bringt einem Kunden nicht sehr viel, der vor der Frage steht, muss ich die Anlage für teures Geld neu programieren lassen, oder bezahle ich einen, gegenüber einer neuen programierung , geringen Betrag und kann sofort weiter arbeiten.


----------



## Bär1971 (24 August 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich hier nicht mitkotzen, aber ich schliesse mich 190B an... Hier ist ein offenes Forum wo man sich unentgeltlich hilft durch Gedanken, Ideenaustausch und manche stellen hier sogar qualitativ sehr hochwertige Codes zur Verfügung... (an dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön an die aktiven Helfer hier)

Ein Posting á la "ich weis wies geht aber ihr müsst es kaufen" ist in so einem Forum absolut fehl am Platz und alleine sich dafür zu rechtfertigen ist schon ein Unding... Und das auch noch in zwei so gut wie identischen Threads...

Gewerbliche Angebote gehören in den dafür eingerichteten Komerzbereich, da darf dann jede Fa. Werbung für sich machen á la "Wir können das und freuen uns über Anfragen" und wird dort durch Interessenten sicher gerne gesehen


----------



## SoftMachine (24 August 2013)

.
Ich kann an dieser Stelle einfach nur hierhin
verweisen:  HIER


----------



## 190B (24 August 2013)

gw-tuning schrieb:


> Na ja im Prinzip hast du recht, doch nur ausprobieren bringt einem Kunden nicht sehr viel, der vor der Frage steht, muss ich die Anlage für teures Geld neu programieren lassen, oder bezahle ich einen, gegenüber einer neuen programierung , geringen Betrag und kann sofort weiter arbeiten.



Na, da schiesst Du aber sofort mit Kanonen auf Spatzen um Deinen "gnädigen Beitrag von unter 1.000 €" zu rechtfertigen. Ich bin mal ganz offen und nenne dies schon verdächtig nah an Abzocke ....


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 August 2013)

Dazu muss ich jetzt auch mal einen loslassen ...
Wenn es sich so verhält, wie Thomas es schreibt, woran ich keinen Moment zweifle, dann ich dieses "nette" Angebot eine Frechheit.
Ich denke gerade so ein bißchen über eine Verwarnung nach ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 August 2013)

Ach wieso, wenn er jemanden findet der da auch die Summe für bezahlen will, und es diesem weiterhilft ist das doch OK.

Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass man sich für die Summe auch selber ein paar Stündchen hinsetzen kann um das auszutüften. Dann kann man Geld sparen und lernt auch noch was dabei (und Spaß machts noch dazu).
In welcher Datei das Passwort gespeichert wird, kann man herausfinden indem man das Passwort ändert und dann ein Binärvergleich zwischen alt und neu macht.
Und der "Entschlüsselungsalgorithmus" sind 4 Zeilen C-Code.

Der Can-Opener für den Bausteinschutz wird ja auch verkauft, obwohl das z.B. mit Access genauso einfach geht.


----------



## wirehead (24 August 2013)

Nunja, das CPU-Passwort aus dem offlineprojekt oder von der MMC zu "lesen" ist ja nicht wirklich ein Problem. Das ist unter anderem ausführlich im Internet beschrieben. 
Aber was ist mit CPUs ohne MMC? Afaik gehts da nur mit Brutforce, oder gibts da was neues?


----------



## viperlk6 (3 Dezember 2013)

Hallo , ich habe eine CPU 315 2DP , ohne MMC Card und ohne Dateien , der Hersteller gibt das Passwort wegen Knowhow nicht raus. Die Anlage ist uns und wir haben keine laufenden Verträge mit dem Hersteller.
Da wir die Anlage slebst erweitern wollen, bräuchte ich eine Lösung zum Passwort knacken.


----------



## gw-tuning (4 Dezember 2013)

Ohne MMC Card? Wie soll das Programm den abgelegt sein? Know How Schutz auf die Bausteine ? Oder das Passwort für die Verbindung ( lese/schreibzugriff )?


----------



## viperlk6 (4 Dezember 2013)

Als erstes würde mir das Passwort für den lese/schreibzugriff reichen.
Damit wir wenigstens ins Programm schauen könnten.


----------



## vollmi (4 Dezember 2013)

gw-tuning schrieb:


> Ohne MMC Card? Wie soll das Programm den abgelegt sein? Know How Schutz auf die Bausteine ? Oder das Passwort für die Verbindung ( lese/schreibzugriff )?



Womöglich noch eine mit FLASH möglichkeit. Die läuft auch nur mit RAM.
Die Bestellnummer würde Klarheit schaffen.

mfG René


----------



## viperlk6 (4 Dezember 2013)

Hallo , 
hier die Bestellnummer    6ES7-315-2AF03-0AB0


----------



## gerulus (5 Dezember 2013)

Wenn nur ein Ethernet CP gesteckt werden soll, kann dies mit S7-LAN realisiert werden. Kein Ändern der HW-Konfig. 
Gruss Alois
www.traeger.de


----------



## gw-tuning (5 Dezember 2013)

Genau,schick mal die Bestellnummer der CPU... Wenn du eine Karte hättest wäre das kein Problem, sonst musst du je nach Bestellnummer eine besorgen und dann Ram nach Rom kopieren,wenn das gehen sollte, dann kann ich dir sofort helfen.
Gruss Uwe


----------



## sps-concept (5 Dezember 2013)

gw-tuning schrieb:


> Genau,schick mal die Bestellnummer der CPU... Wenn du eine Karte hättest wäre das kein Problem, sonst musst du je nach Bestellnummer eine besorgen und dann Ram nach Rom kopieren,wenn das gehen sollte, dann kann ich dir sofort helfen.
> Gruss Uwe



Vorsicht bei solchen Tips! 



> *Hinweis:
> *Das Ziehen und Stecken der Memory Card (MC) im Betriebszustand RUN ist nicht erlaubt.
> Bei jedem Ziehen und Stecken, fordert die CPU das Urlöschen an, somit geht das Anwenderprogramm im RAM verloren.
> 
> Quelle Siemens



Ich glaube nicht dass ihr das wollt. Egal wie - wenn ihr irgendetwas testen wollt - nehmt eine CPU aus dem Ersatzteillager.

André


----------



## vollmi (5 Dezember 2013)

gw-tuning schrieb:


> Genau,schick mal die Bestellnummer der CPU... Wenn du eine Karte hättest wäre das kein Problem, sonst musst du je nach Bestellnummer eine besorgen und dann Ram nach Rom kopieren,wenn das gehen sollte, dann kann ich dir sofort helfen.



Die Bestellnummer hat er schon gepostet. Ram nach Rom kopieren geht aber NUR wenn die Karte schon steckt, was sie bei ihm nicht tut.

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, da vorher einen AG Abzug zu machen. bevor man irgendwas mit Karten rumfummelt.
Am besten ne Ersatzcpu auftreiben mit welcher man das ganze testen könnte. 
ACHTUNG: Bei so alten Anlagen ist es fast schon üblich dass da 15 Jährige Bufferbatterien stecken. Bevor man also irgenwas macht was zu einem Spannungsausfall an der CPU führt, unbedingt die Batterie prüfen. (AG Abzug erstellen!)

Addendum: wahh ich sollte nicht so lange an einem Post schreiben. 

mfG René


----------



## sps-concept (5 Dezember 2013)

Hallo René,

AG-Abzug machen gestaltet sich schwierig bei Schreib/Leseschutz. Eine Frage an viperlk6: Was wäre wenn eure CPU das zeitliche segnet? Seid ihr für diesen Supergau gerüstet? Bekommt ihr dann spontane Hilfe vom Hersteller?

André


----------



## viperlk6 (5 Dezember 2013)

Hallo , 
Danke für die Hilfe.
Wenn die CPU defekt geht , bekommen wir natürlich diese vom Hersteller getauscht.
Das ist auch das was ich vermeiden möchte , unnötige kosten zu haben für probleme die man selbst lösen kann.


----------



## gw-tuning (5 Dezember 2013)

Also versteh ich das richtig, der Hersteller war dort, hat die CPU verbaut, das Programm eingespielt und das war es. Selbst unter der Gefahr das bei defekter Batterie o.ä. die Daten mitunter verloren sind?
Ist auch recht merkwürdig. Aber bekommst du nicht auf Anfrage das Programm zugesendet?


----------



## gw-tuning (5 Dezember 2013)

Und "sps-concept"sorry wegen meiner falschen Beschreibung. Leichter Denkfehler, und ja ich weiss mitunter mit böser Nebenwirkung.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## viperlk6 (9 Dezember 2013)

Das Programm bekomme ich leider genauso wenig wie das Passwort.


----------

